# ADGA, how do you figure out what you've got?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are the lines of the Alpine goat in question:
SIRE: Too Sharp Armani Willow 
DAM: Pearl Valley Mandolyn Melody 

So how do you figure out if if these are good bloodlines? And what then? How do you name the babies? *head spins* 

I'm very new to this stuff... I hope to one day build my herd. 

And how do you find out if a goat you have is registered if it didn't come with papers? I imagine the other doe I have passed through a few hands before I got her.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I hate to say it, but no papers not registered. and no way to register unless you can track the papers down.
as for blood line info when you get papers the animals regi# is used to then track the bloodline on the adga site.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can name them anything you want to registered or not......it doesn't have to pertain to the parents of the goat... :wink: 


Look in her ears and see if there is a tattoo in it .....if she was ever registered,,,,there should be tattoo's ...one is the herd name....to track down the original registration owner....if she doesn't have tattoo's...... then she is most likely never been.....also if she has a scrapie tag in her ear ...you can track down one of her previous owners that had to tag her to sell her at an auction or private selling her unregistered..........it will have a herd number...on it..

Or if you can track her history back to the breeder....the person you bought her from....the person before that and so on...that gets difficult if she changed hands alot and remained unregistered..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If she has tattoos there is a slim chance you can get her papers -- contact ADGA

I just do searches on google for names in pedigrees. if I see it coming up a lot then I know the goat either was bred a lot or peopel really liked him/her but i like to see it on several websites not just one.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The Buck I hope to buy is registered, the doe is not. Are their offspring worth anything at all then, or just good enough for the starter folks.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that all depends on the quality of the buck, and doe. Just because she isnt registered doesnt mean she is poor quality. However if she is an alpine i highly suggest registereing her as native on apearance. You can have any adga memeber doe this for you. This way your kids will be fifty percent grade alpines. 
As for the lines you mention. Pearl valley has aome absolutly beautiful animals. Johnathon Bland has been dreeding uality for a long time. 
This is what i found on the buck, Too Sharp AR Armani Willow, His sire line has some extremly nice animals. Armand is the sire of the famous Rishona, who was a four time national Champion. She died suddenly in 05 right before the nationals in spokane. Willow Run dairy dispersed their herd about that time. Rishona sold for $10,000 and died of toxemia not long after. her buck kid Cavilier is the all time high selling animal for the Spotlight sale that is held every year. Your buck is heavily linebred on Rishona, something to be proud of. Renada, is another beautiful doe, whos dam was Rishona. Cotton Eyed alpnines oed her. She died in some sort of accident a couple of years ago. 
this page has a picture of Renada on it
http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/bucks.htm
heres a picture of Rishona
http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/Rishona1.jpg
I only recognize a few of the animals on the dams side of willow. Sand dance rico suave was another nice buck. A lot of really nice animals go back to him.
Goldensong has some really nice animals behind her as well. The Qu'Appelle herd is a really nice herd in canada. I had a buck from the several years ago, truman was huge and extremly nice. But i never got any odes out of him. Luckily i now havea buck out of his half brother, so i was happy to bring the blood lines back in.
heres Johnathons site
http://www.pearlvalleyalpines.com/
Soldier Mtn, has several of his animals as well
Hope this helps a little bit, or maybe i just confused you...i tend to be good at that...
beth


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

No, no! Thank you Beth, that is WONDERFUL! Hopefully I can buy this guy. I am selling a lot of things online to buy him. Short of selling my soul. *laughs*

So, I have heard that people will stud their buck out to service does. What do you think I could get for him to do that, and is it worth it? I am afraid of diseases, etc.

And on a off note, sounds like his liniage is jinxed. That's kindof scary...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont Stud my bucks out, unless they can provide CAE CL Johnes, and Tb Negative test in the last sixty days. Some people say thats not long enough and i should go to six months, however with the breeding season right after the show season i dont know where those does have been and what they have picked up. I dont board does, dont want the liability if something happens to her for one. And i dont like letting them mingle. When i let my bucks breed outside does both animals are kept on a leash and not alowed to do anything but breed. No banging heads and not a whole lot of flirting. I dont allow my bucks to breed outside does until their second year. Buck kids are always more interested in the flirting then getting the job done. 
More often then not i go without breeding outside does. I just find it more cost effective to breed my bucks to my does and then sell them after a few years.
beth


----------

